# Zoey hasn't eaten in 36 hours...



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She is trying to give me an ulcer from worrying I swear! She will not TOUCH food, acts all happy when I offer it, then buries it with her nose, we've tried everything imaginable (offered 3 different types of meats), and I am just at a loss of what to do with her, she HAS to eat something, for now I'm keeping her sugar up with karo syrup, and I syringe fed her some baby food tonight that she promptly spit back out. I am really worried about her, will have my dad check her out tomorrow. She is still eating & peeing normally, and acts fine. She did try to steal a treat I gave Ziva, but where she's refusing food, she ain't going to get treats. She is so stubborn & pigheaded sometimes :foxes15:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aw i'm sorry  I wonder what is going on with her!
I hope she snaps out of it soon.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O no! Seems like this no eating thing is making the rounds. Hope she's back to normal for you soon. I'd like to think if they knew how worried they make us they'd be a little more considerate!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Geeezz...that's strange. I hope all is ok. Will she eat some boiled chicken.

Lori


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Part of me thinks she is just being picky, another part thinks her throat might still be bothering her, she's been gagging/coughing a lot after drinking water, she does have chronic bronchitis, but I think her eosophagus is still sore from being attacked by Georgie. Nope she won't eat boiled chicken, well it was baked and she normally snarfs it, and she won't touch it.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Poor Zoey.......... when it rains it pours!!
Eat Baby!! Your giving Mom grey hairs!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

If its her throat being sore, maybe she would eat something like THK or even that Beechnut baby food, it would be easier going down even than chicken if her throat is hurting.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Well after 48 hours I FINALLY got her to eat by liquifying her food into a soup and then warming it up using hot water. She didn't eat a full meal but I'll take what I can get. Grandpa is going to check her when he gets here in a few hours. I do think her throat/eosophagus is bugging her every time she gets a drink no matter how little she chokes/coughs/gags on it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awe hunnie, I am so sorry she is giving you trouble again  I hope she feels better today and I'm glad she ate a little.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Zoey you are worrying us. ou need to eat! Poor sweetie. Hope Grandpa has some good answers.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh no, poor Zoey. I am glad she did eat a little, but I know how worried you must still be. Keep us posted on what your Dad says. I hope things improve soon. x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

So glad to hear little sistergirl Zoey is doing better and eating!!
We have some very smart and loving chi people here!!
You are all such a blessing to me!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Well after 48 hours I FINALLY got her to eat by liquifying her food into a soup and then warming it up using hot water. She didn't eat a full meal but I'll take what I can get. Grandpa is going to check her when he gets here in a few hours. I do think her throat/eosophagus is bugging her every time she gets a drink no matter how little she chokes/coughs/gags on it.


That's exactly what I was going to suggest! Warming it up for her might make her throat feel better. I'm so happy she's finally eating a little something for you. Is she taking anything for her throat--antibiotics?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> That's exactly what I was going to suggest! Warming it up for her might make her throat feel better. I'm so happy she's finally eating a little something for you. Is she taking anything for her throat--antibiotics?


Yes she's been on 3 different antibiotics now (the first 2 for 10 days each, then we started a new one tuesday), resistant strain of bacteria (which isn't unusual for Zoey). She is also on pain medications.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That poor baby. It breaks my heart to hear her struggling so much. I wish someone had some answers to help her feel just a little bit better. Maybe try honey mixed with a couple drops of lemon or something. Some warmed up chicken broth would probably help more than trying to drink plain water. I hope she gets to feelin' better SOON!!


----------

